# Today on the Chagrin 11-19-2015



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Well I got out for about an hour and a half today, went 1 for 6  Was a blast.. the one I landed was a super dark male who put up a great fight! All hooked on woolybugger (black flash body, olive tail/olive wrap, clear glass bead head). Was fun and can't complain about the ones I can't keep a hook in!

-tight lines- 
Nick


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome! Where abouts on the Chagrin? Are the far up river yet? Was thinking about fly fishing the Polo Fields this weekend.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I was off lost nation road. Not sure how far up but it was super low and they were holding in a deep hole.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

I was in the same area today......not even a sniff.....2 others showed up and caught a couple on brown trout eggs


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Fished the same spot today, guy walking out said "place is over fished, nothing in there"... Landed 2 lost one.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Way to go, nice fish.


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL...nice!


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Runfish said:


> Fished the same spot today, guy walking out said "place is over fished, nothing in there"... Landed 2 lost one.


Beautiful fish!


----------

